# does anybody on here leave in kentucky



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

you wouldnt live in pulaski would you>?


----------



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

*well*

wow i didnt no if i would get a reply well im from wayne but it on the the border line do u shoot in 4-h


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

1) Cold Spring KY...northern KY if you dont know where that is.
2) I shoot IBO. never thought about 4-h.


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah i started not to long ago...but they say im pertty good for a newby,,,

do you shoot for there nasp?


----------



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

*yah*

i shoot in the nasp too makes my third year 
hey do u have msn messenger


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah [email protected] knowlol


----------



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

*hey*

so its [email protected] <<<<<<<<<<<<< is it @hotmail.com or what cause im im a little slow


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

yes!
lol...thatd be it....


----------



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

are u on it cause its not showing u :teeth:


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

umm...im signin in right now


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

im on but incase you did write my address right whats yours?


----------



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

lol its eassier to talk on msn


----------



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

alote easier


----------



## treetoppredator (Oct 19, 2006)

Boone County Here.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Hopkins County.


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

laurel county


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

webster county


----------

